# Unusual Catches



## thatRobguy (Jan 31, 2006)

After seeing Gerstoy's picture, what is the most unusual thing you ever reeled in? I got a water faucet once, and I got a window weight :cheers:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have caught a cellphone. Had barnacles all over it. Caught it at the old Walter Umphrey pier on Pleasure Island about 10-11 years ago. I also caught a fresh water clam thouht it was bizarre but it had clamped down around my hook which I had a worm on catfishing. 20 minutes later I caught ANOTHER! It was pretty cool. Both were live and were obviously feeding.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I caught an on onion sack at Flower gardens that had unreal coral growing on it. Really wanted to keep it but captain said I had to throw it back. Caught an octopus once as well, which apparently is unusual in GOM.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

caught some gonorrhea before from a toilet seat. at least thats what my girlfriend say it was from...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

foul-hooked a mermaid once and even tho it had the figure of Dolly Parton it had the face of Pauly Shore..............

shot it and thru it back overboard......


----------



## Firetx12 (Jul 28, 2009)

BretABaker said:


> caught some gonorrhea before from a toilet seat. at least thats what my girlfriend say it was from...


Lmao


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I knew a guy that caught the clap 3 times from 3 different girls. Talk about luck. LOL!


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

I caught a Van Morrison CD while wadeing Snake Island in W. Galveston bay back in May with the late, great Dennis Burton.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Some friends of mine caught a dead body in the Buffalo Bayou Fishing Tournament several years ago...


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

I caught a full basket of frisky crappie at the lake one day. It was proof someone had been fishing my dock. Some really nice slabs though.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

I caught a 5 1/2 pound croaker fishing at night out at Southern a couple years ago.


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

square grouper back in Miami in the 80's. Had to call the coasties to come pick it up.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I was fishing the coast of Greece once and caught a feminine hygeigne product. That was the last cast.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*My Most Unusual*

I caught a Spanish Hogfish a few weeks ago. Those things have some serious dental problems! Teeth sticking almost straight out in front!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

BretABaker said:


> caught some gonorrhea before from a toilet seat. at least thats what my girlfriend say it was from...


Bwahahahahahahahahahah. Dang the luck!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I caught a drum with a line wrapped around it with another drum on it, including the rod n reel that the other drum was hooked to.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

almost a stringer full of trout at mud island Rockport


----------



## ptaylor322 (Jun 2, 2009)

I was fishing in Fla. in the 80's and caught a big bag full of green stuff and it was not money.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Boy, This one went south quick !!!!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I caught a helluva good buzz the last time out...wait that's not unusual though.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I caught the crabs from a shrimp boat once. Be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I caught a diesel soaked pallet at the end of the north jetty once with my anchor.. It took me many washes and treatments to get the black stains out of my glass..


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I hooked a nice rod and a shiny 5000c while fishing on Livingston this spring. It had a 9" live blue catfish on the hook. I wanted to keep it but the fish was undersize so I threw it all back. I have the GPS coodinates. I hope to hook it again next spring when the fish is larger.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I caught a 6 pound crappie one day...the picture weighed 3 pounds


----------



## jimmyd (May 14, 2006)

caught two octopus on the same day drifting around old a-68,this year, caught a big one on stetson rock,what luck hunh.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

jimmyd said:


> caught two octopus on the same day drifting around old a-68,this year, caught a big one on stetson rock,what luck hunh.


I've had grilled octopus in Mexico and it was quite tasty, not all rubbery-flubbery at all. The abalone was better by far though ...

There are some very strange UFOs out there though. There are some slimers with incredible teeth and even venomous rays like you never seen befo'. From inshore sea robin to offshore angler fish, they U-G-L-Y.


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

how about while I was plastic worm fishing for bass years ago......know the little bullet weights on the end....well, snagged a nice fish and almost had him to the bank when he hit some moss. I pulled back hard trying to free the fish, and when I did the hook, line and BULLET sinker came right at me leaving the bullet embedded right between my eyes. Literally peeled my skin back when it impacted. Had to physically pull the weight out of my skin.......wear the scar still 30 years later.......hwell:

So, I guess that fits in this thread........lol


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I caught a blue condom while wade fishing off of Port Industrial road (by that restaurant that opens for a couple of hours) about 20 years ago. My buddies uncle still talks about the time. Says I caught a "trouser trout". LOL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

when I was a kid, we used to fish Rayburn pretty regular. At night we'd fish for crappie off the pier at Powell Park Marina. My sister wasn't paying attention and over the side her little zebco 33 went. Tried to snag it all that night. No luck. Dad was mad and sis was snifflin. Came back the next weekend, fishing the same way and same place, I caught a piece of monofilament with a nice live crappie on one end and my sisters zebco 33 on the other........ My dad told that story til he died. I probably will too,,,,Jim


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> I hooked a nice rod and a shiny 5000c while fishing on Livingston this spring. It had a 9" live blue catfish on the hook. I wanted to keep it but the fish was undersize so I threw it all back. I have the GPS coodinates. I hope to hook it again next spring when the fish is larger.


But will it be a 6500 by then or just a 6000?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Was out jigging for aj eariler this year with a buddy and his son in 200' of water. After fighting a nice aj for a while, as I get the fish to the surface I notice a lure wrapped around my leader. A few more cranks and it turns out to be the lure and line attached to the rod that we dropped overboard just a few minutes earlier. We boated the aj then pulled the rod back up from the bottom.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

finfinder951 said:


> I caught a Spanish Hogfish a few weeks ago. Those things have some serious dental problems! Teeth sticking almost straight out in front!


You should see the British Hogfish!!:rotfl:


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

Picked up a nice 7ft rod with a Penn 209 on SCUBA below HI 350 off Freeport
Had to replace the pawl, bu the rest of the reel is still working 9 yrs later.
BRT


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I didn't catch it but those dang sunfish like to pop up next to the boat back home all the time and they scare the **** out of me everytime. They are so friggin big and more curious then a cobia. Whats neat is if you see them offshore sun bathing you can troll by them and their will normally be a dolphin or two underneath it


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Speaking of the G....disease...*

I had a friend get Gonococcalpharyngitis one time in Okinawa, Japan; back in the 70's....and like a Chief's Story....this ain't no S---!! JT from Baytown :cheers:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Let's see. I've caught rods and reels in salt water as well as in fresh water on several occasions. One of my clients once brought up a freaking doorknob when bottomfishing in about 120'.

As far as weird fish go, I've caught a coronet fish, an angel shark, and (weirdest of all) a 13" ocellated frogfish!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ed_Frogfish.jpg/240px-Oscellated_Frogfish.jpg


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Row vs Wade said:


> You should see the British Hogfish!!:rotfl:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

*Cowfish*

The cow fish is pretty bizarre, found in the Caribbean. If you know how to clean them they are quite good eating. Most of the locals stick-pole them. I only seen a glimpse of one once.


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

years ago caught a cub cadet riding lawn mower in my shrimp net while pulling it w/ a 24 ft. falcone malibu, that was a wild experience. good ol trinity bay for ya


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Boboe said:


> Let's see. I've caught rods and reels in salt water as well as in fresh water on several occasions. One of my clients once brought up a freaking doorknob when bottomfishing in about 120'.
> 
> As far as weird fish go, I've caught a coronet fish, an angel shark, and (weirdest of all) a 13" ocellated frogfish!
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ed_Frogfish.jpg/240px-Oscellated_Frogfish.jpg


That was cool. I caught a frog fish that would have went a couple pounds but didn't look anything like that one. Mine was a mottled brown. Caught it over by High Island.
Very cool catch,
Ron


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

BTulloch said:


> Picked up a nice 7ft rod with a Penn 209 on SCUBA below HI 350 off Freeport
> Had to replace the pawl, bu the rest of the reel is still working 9 yrs later.
> BRT


 I was spearfishing the jetties and found a Penn 309 on a rod with the butt broken off. Line was cut off on the rocks. Replaced the pawl and levelwind gears and use it still today.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

i caught a pelican while seriously trolling for marlin during poco this year on the shotgun.he did get hooked and did not make it.sad.we where way out too.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Caught a $20 bill when I was a kid in Biloxi. 

Most foks will tell you porpoise are too smart to hook. I hooked one at the Cameron jetties on a dead mullet fishing for reds and another one dropping a live hardtail out by the gardens for AJs. Fought the one at the gardens for about 10 minutes and the ziggin and zaggin that thing was doing had 3 diff loops in the line between it and the rod. Tied the line to a cleat and pulled it around with the boat on 130lb mono trying to break off and finally got as much line back as possible before having to cut it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I caught a rope on lake conroe. It looked new so I pulled it in with a brand new anchor on it.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

I had the same experience at Todd's Dump a few years ago. Hooked the end of a new rope and pulled in 100 feet with an anchor attached. Still using it today.


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

I caught hell one time. For a fishing trip mistakingly planned Easter weekend....but the deposit was already sent.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Back in my younger, less sophisticated days, I caught a Green Curado on a Allstar rod while wading Sand Island in Galveston Bay. 

And I'm with BFTMASTER, have caught hell plenty of times. "You went to the boat show and bought WHAT???"

Brandon


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I caught hell from my wife for buying a 36 Contender without clearing it through her first.

Caught hell for selling it (for the same price) a year later for not telling her first.

Caught hell again for flying to Florida to buy a 31' Cape Horn on our anniversary weekend, again without telling her first.

Wait - I'm starting to see a trend......


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I caught a 12 foot banded pipe fish on the Big E in 360 feet of water.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Let me see...where do I start:

Most recently, 2 juvenile Bonefish in Aransas Bay (already posted)

Ocellated Moray Eel, Aransas Bay

Southern Stargazer, Aransas Bay

Electric Ray, Aransas Bay
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=227189&highlight=bonefish+texas+waters
Those were from a shrimp boat.

Also a pretty good sized octopus inside the Port A. jetty at the old Fina docks.
3 more caught in the same day on a different trip around the jetties.

A keeper Ling inside the jetties at the old Fina docks.

Rods and reels times 3 while skin-diving along with a lot of anchors and lures.

I know there are more but that's off-the-cuff...and how could I forget, I caught my honeymoon, all expenses paid to the Cayman Islands, while fishing! 
http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/press_article.cfm?id=message_in_bottle


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I know this is hard to believe but I caught a BUZZ, not my biggest, nor my smallest, but the one I try to not let get away!!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I caught an ice skate in a pond one that has never frozen.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Have caught a rod & reel at SLP about 10 years ago.
Brother caught this turtle this summer, he wanted to pet it in the first picture. We cut the line & let him go. Have caught 3 this summer so far.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Caught a small aluminum flat boat on lake houston several years ago.....towed it home and put a 5 horse sears motor on it. Sold it for $400.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Auer Power - those are most likely the Kemp's Ridley, which used to be nearly extinct but are coming back in good numbers now. They are carnivorous, love fish and crab, curious, excellent hunters, and unfortunately dumb as a door knob. (Many other turtles eat jellyfish or green sea grass, not meat.) 

You did the right thing by cutting the line as close as you can. I've seen a couple caught at the SPI jetties and I'm always helping the boys release them - heck, they wanted to eat the things! I just tell 'em they're undersize and to go catch one over two hundred pounds, which makes them happy I guess. The Kemps never get that big, fortunately!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

i caught an alligator on a topwater. 
hook out and released.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*A few things*

Diaper....a fishing rod and reel, fish basket, a sea turtle while on top of the Stetson Rock, a sea gull, a sea horse that was in some sargassum that I had fouled on the end of my line.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

a bat, fly fishing at night!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

*Flounder*

My dad and I were fishing Rollover many moons ago. My dad hooked his largest flounder ever (6lbs.) Strange part was that his hook foul hooked the hook already connected to a leader in the flounders mouth. Not really sure if it was the same fish, but we saw a guy trying to horse in a fish a few minutes earlier. He was pumping his rod like crazy, the line poped and he cussed threw his rod and real thowing a real tantrum. Was it a coincidence?........ dad's story never said differntly! Sure do miss fishing with him!


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

Boatmanjohn, that story on the Tortuga Rum bottle is really cool. Adds even more adventure to the Ocean. You never know in the Blue.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Swells said:


> Auer Power - those are most likely the Kemp's Ridley, which used to be nearly extinct but are coming back in good numbers now. They are carnivorous, love fish and crab, curious, excellent hunters, and unfortunately dumb as a door knob. (Many other turtles eat jellyfish or green sea grass, not meat.)
> 
> You did the right thing by cutting the line as close as you can. I've seen a couple caught at the SPI jetties and I'm always helping the boys release them - heck, they wanted to eat the things! I just tell 'em they're undersize and to go catch one over two hundred pounds, which makes them happy I guess. The Kemps never get that big, fortunately!


Yea, we've seen well over 20, when they come up for air. last weekend saw one with a speck in his mouth, but it looked like the speck had been filleted.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Hand held can-opener. Lake Houston.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Bass fishing in a private lake outside of Huntsville
thought I had a bite pulled up a pair of Smith & Wesson
handcuffs. One side had been cut with boltcutters.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*x2*



BFTMASTER said:


> Boatmanjohn, that story on the Tortuga Rum bottle is really cool. Adds even more adventure to the Ocean. You never know in the Blue.


2COOL!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Bass fishing in a private lake outside of Huntsville
> thought I had a bite pulled up a pair of Smith & Wesson
> handcuffs. One side had been cut with boltcutters.


Woner if they are still looking for that guys. If you would of handed it over to the CSI crew, they would of nailed him for sure!


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

One night while fishing in GA on the St Simmons Island pier my wife caught a pair of mating horseshoe crabs.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I caught the clap one night; got tired of having it so I gave it away. :redface:


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Toledo said:


> Most foks will tell you porpoise are too smart to hook. I hooked one at the Cameron jetties on a dead mullet fishing for reds and another one dropping a live hardtail out by the gardens for AJs. Fought the one at the gardens for about 10 minutes and the ziggin and zaggin that thing was doing had 3 diff loops in the line between it and the rod. Tied the line to a cleat and pulled it around with the boat on 130lb mono trying to break off and finally got as much line back as possible before having to cut it.


Watched my dad hook one (porpoise) fishing in Corpus Christi bay, he thumbed the spool and broke him off, old timer guide said "only the second one I have ever seen hooked." Almost the more words than he used the rest of the day, but we sure caught alot of fish.

Oscillating fan in Conn Brown Harbor fishing for cold water trout. Shrimp boat trash I imagine.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BFTMASTER said:


> Boatmanjohn, that story on the Tortuga Rum bottle is really cool.


Indeed. VERY cool. As a matter of fact, it's BOOM worthy. 

Brandon


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Auer Power said:


> Have caught a rod & reel at SLP about 10 years ago.
> Brother caught this turtle this summer, he wanted to pet it in the first picture. We cut the line & let him go. Have caught 3 this summer so far.


dang...thought I was the only one who ever "got" to catch those things....I've caught 3 of those beasts offshore, all 3' across the shell and put up on heck of a fight, we cut the leader right at the hook all three times too.....out of all the lines we had out, it's always MY line it bites and on the same rod too...thank goodness THAT rod broke earlier this summer so now I wont catch any more turtles!!!!!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

oh yea, weirdest thing I ever caught was...a BIG kingfish....that had already been filleted...


----------

